# General Topics > Member of the Month >  I'm Back

## Jen

Hey everyone!

I apologize for my absence from the forums for the past few months.  My husband and I had a lot of personal things going on.   Well I am back, ready for action and hoping to get the MOTW going again.

That being said, please start sending in those recommendations again!!  Once I have a few we can get the ball rolling again, hopefully we can get them started with in the next couple of weeks.  

The more recommendations we get, the faster it can get put into play!

As before, you can post nominations in the main part of this forum section, or email me at jen@jenstefrogs.com with the subject titled "MOTW"

Looking forward to them!

----------



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hey everyone!
> 
> I apologize for my absence from the forums for the past few months.  My husband and I had a lot of personal things going on.   Well I am back, ready for action and hoping to get the MOTW going again.
> 
> That being said, please start sending in those recommendations again!!  Once I have a few we can get the ball rolling again, hopefully we can get them started with in the next couple of weeks.  
> 
> The more recommendations we get, the faster it can get put into play!
> 
> As before, you can post nominations in the main part of this forum section, or email me at jen@jenstefrogs.com with the subject titled "MOTW"
> ...


Wekcome back Jenna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jen

Thank you!!   It felt really good to sign on again and start reading through threads!

----------


## Heather

Welcome back! We missed you!

----------


## Lynn

Hooray !!!!
We missed you !
Lynn

----------


## Jen

Thank you guys!   Have been having fun reading through posts from the past few months.

----------

